# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Astral dungeon

## Eri

I completed a map previously and while working over story ideas for it, began building on an idea of crossing between planes within the dungeon. Having one in the mortal realm and one in the ethereal/astral one.
Ended up using this same layout for part but opening up new areas and also having it like it was drifting apart in space.

Process started with drawing pen and paper and then colouring on the computer. Much of the main colour layers being painted to add variation and colour, and a few shadow and lighting layers on top.


And a pic of the completed linework

----------


## XCali

Awesome!

Question, did you do that with a brown pen by some chance? Or what kind of pens are you using?  :Question:

----------


## Eri

> Awesome!
> 
> Question, did you do that with a brown pen by some chance? Or what kind of pens are you using?


Just regular black fineliners - between .3 and .05

----------


## XCali

> Just regular black fineliners - between .3 and .05


That is very interesting, it looks kind of brown on the paper.  :Smile:  

Great line art btw.  :Wink:

----------


## Azélor

Very nice.

----------


## Adfor

I love this idea, and the layout is stellar! Great penmanship, and the colors you used couldn't have turned out better. I rep you long time!

----------


## Eri

Probably just the lighting I snapped it in making it look brown. And thanks for the kind words yall

----------


## Woz

Wow, that's just impressive. The concept is awesome and the execution is superb.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Infinimine

I always found the floating motes of Earth in the Elemental Choas or Astral Plain a wonderful visual. I have participated in any adventures set in this realms yet but I hope when I do it will be accompanied by maps like this. Really adds to things

----------

